# Wifi issue in backtrack



## Panic.exe (Oct 27, 2011)

Having some issue's trying to connect to my wifi network regardless if i'm using encryption or not.

If i try using WPA2 i get an error: "Connection Failed:Bad Password" I've tried every suggestion on the internet regarding this problem to no avail.

So i tired disabling the security on the AP, this resulted in the error "connection failed: could not get ip address". I then tried using a static ip which also resulted in an error "connection Failed:could not locate network" or something of that nature. 

The System i am trying to use this on is a dell 1545 with a Broadcom BCM4312. I have tried BT5 KDE 32,BT5 KDE 64,BT5 Gnome as well as bt4 and it isn't working on either release. 

anybody have any idea what to try or what the problem could be?


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Please start with this guide. It will help us with getting your help.


----------



## Panic.exe (Oct 27, 2011)

lspci:

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 07)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 03)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 93)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation ICH9M LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation ICH9M/M-E SATA AHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8040 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 13)

0c:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)




lsusb:

Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub





lsmod:

Module Size Used by
dm_crypt 16476 0 
snd_hda_codec_idt 65083 1 
snd_hda_intel 25382 2 
snd_hda_codec 89862 2 snd_hda_codec_idt,snd_hda_intel
snd_hwdep 6666 1 snd_hda_codec
snd_pcm_oss 39737 0 
snd_mixer_oss 15609 1 snd_pcm_oss
snd_pcm 83135 3 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm_oss
snd_seq_dummy 1782 0 
snd_seq_oss 29952 0 
snd_seq_midi 5676 0 
arc4 1505 2 
lp 9893 0 
parport 34080 1 lp
snd_rawmidi 21765 1 snd_seq_midi
b43 326324 0 
snd_seq_midi_event 6708 2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi
snd_seq 54693 6 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_midi_event
snd_timer 21958 2 snd_pcm,snd_seq
dell_laptop 8856 0 
mac80211 277511 1 b43
cfg80211 165732 2 b43,mac80211
snd_seq_device 6265 5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq
rfkill 18476 2 dell_laptop,cfg80211
dell_wmi 1777 0 
snd 65738 16 snd_hda_codec_idt,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_seq_oss,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device
sparse_keymap 3878 1 dell_wmi
soundcore 7240 1 snd
psmouse 60384 0 
snd_page_alloc 8149 2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm
wmi 9944 1 dell_wmi
mac_hid 3869 0 
serio_raw 4784 0 
dcdbas 6737 1 dell_laptop
ums_realtek 4767 0 
usb_storage 48582 1 ums_realtek
ahci 21622 2 
i915 522208 3 
drm_kms_helper 32921 1 i915
uas 8820 0 
libahci 22318 1 ahci
drm 211510 4 i915,drm_kms_helper
intel_agp 11862 1 i915
i2c_algo_bit 5628 1 i915
intel_gtt 16156 3 i915,intel_agp
sky2 50434 0 
ssb 43273 1 b43
video 12530 1 i915


uname -r:

2.6.39.4


Make And Model: dell inspiron 1545

disto: Backtrack 5 R1 Kde x64


 thanks for the help..


----------



## Panic.exe (Oct 27, 2011)

*bump*


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Have a look at Installing b43xx drivers. It should get you going in the right direction.

Cheers!


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Panic.exe said:


> lsmod:
> 
> Module Size Used by
> 
> ...



Looks as though a b43 module is loaded but not being used.
Post the output of:

iwconfig

ifconfig

(both issued as root).


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hal,

Nice catch I didn't see that.


----------



## Panic.exe (Oct 27, 2011)

```
[email protected]:~# iwconfig
lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:off/any  
          Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=20 dBm   
          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
          Encryption key:off
          Power Management:off
          
[email protected]:~# ifconfig
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:25:64:6e:91:26  
          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
          Interrupt:18 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  
          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
          RX packets:28 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:28 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 
          RX bytes:1777 (1.7 KB)  TX bytes:1777 (1.7 KB)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 70:1a:04:f3:a5:af  
          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
```


----------



## Panic.exe (Oct 27, 2011)

hmm..


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Panic.exe said:


> ```
> [email protected]:~# iwconfig
> lo        no wireless extensions.
> 
> ...



Well its detected your adapter ok. Your problem is association with the wireless access point.
If the network manager fails then you need to configure manually, Backtrack is designed as a live CD anyway so this sort of thing is normal

As root

sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "ESSID_IN_QUOTES"

If using WPA you need to make sure wpasupplicant is installed then follow this guide to setup your password:
Start at WPA connection:

How To: Manual Network Configuration without the need for Network Manager - Ubuntu Forums

One last thought linux will autodetect your connection type. It may not state exactly the same encryption words as your network so if you have changed these this is why it will fail.


----------



## Panic.exe (Oct 27, 2011)

Unfortunately im having the same issue trying to connect manually :-\.
any other idea's i could try?


----------



## Panic.exe (Oct 27, 2011)

when trying dhclient, Dhcpdiscover does its thing but never receives anything


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

You could try assigning your wireless adapater a static IP address. However if you do this you must ensure that this IP will not be issued by your router. One way to do this is to start your routers DHCP pool at say octet 64 e.g. x.x.x.64
Then you can manually assign static DHCP addresses without an IP clash.


For example, my router gateway is 192.168.254.254/24

In my router setup I have a page for DHCP

My first DHCP address is 192.168.254.64
Last DHCP address 192.168.254.252

This way I can assign static IP adress from 192.168.254.1 to 192.168.254.63
to any device, and DHCP address will be issued from 192.168.254.64 onwards.
This is just basic networking and many routers are set up like this.

In Backtrack you just assign wlan0 a fixed IP address once you have checked your wireless network.


----------

